# Raw eggs and digestive difficulties



## wil.wish (Sep 6, 2011)

I gave one of my dogs a raw egg last night to see if this would help with her coat and poop. I didn't expect an immediate change, of course, but I got one. She left a mess in my kitchen this morning that required a lot of courage to clean up. Her poop went from slightly too soft and liquid to pure liquid. She doesn't have accidents inside, so she has to have a serious tummy issue before she'll do this. Is a bit of upset stomach normal if a dog has never eaten a raw egg before? After last night, I'm reluctant to give her any more.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I feed a raw egg once or twice a week. I just started doing this regularly in the last 6 months or so (I bought a LOT of chickens this past spring) and I've never had a problem. My dogs seem to have pretty tough guts though; I never (knock on wood) have stomach or digestion problems with them.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I feed raw eggs and haven't had any problems. But some dogs are more sensitive to new foods than others; my family's sheltie has explosive diarrhea when given just a taste of canned food. Maybe you could try soft boiling the egg--cooking it might help.


----------



## wil.wish (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. I want to switch my dogs to a Raw Model Prey diet, but so far haven't had any luck finding decently priced supplies. There's actually a butcher near me that puts packages together specifically for raw-red dogs, but it's expensive and has veggies and such thrown in. I dropped by my local grocer, and a raw whole chicken was about $10. The chicken was about 4 lbs, so this would only feed 2 of my dogs for about 2 days, breaking down to about $75 per dog, per month. And that's only for chicken, which tends to be much less expensive than beef or lamb. I can't afford this. I'd read that many people find feeding raw is cheaper than dry kibble, but so far that claim is like the Big Foot sightings. I hear about it, and even see fuzzy pictures, but have never seen anything close myself. 

Now I'm a little worried that my dogs will start puking and having diarrhea if I switch their food up. Researching and putting together a good doggie diet isn't an easy task, or at least it hasn't been for me.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

How big is your pup? You may have to try beating the egg and giving half at a time, or a quarter of it to see if that makes a difference. For a tiny dog a whole raw egg would be a lot to digest! Another trick is to boil some water, and drop the egg into the hot water to slightly cook and see if it makes a difference. 

For sourcing raw look for raw food co-ops in your area, find some butcher shops and ask for a price list of cases of items and go from there. Of course a whole chicken is going to be pricey, but look for 'leftovers' like backs and such as they'll be much cheaper. Or the butchers that process their own animals, if there are some in your area, or do wild meat for hunters. They often will have pretty cheap things to get rid of as not everyone is going to want all those bones and organs!

Lana


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Where do you buy your own meat? I get most of the animal's meat(until I found a wholesaler I got ALL of it) at local-ish grocery stores!


----------



## vernahll3 (Aug 3, 2011)

It is not uncommon to feed dogs raw eggs. Maybe you should give it a try once again, but this time try giving her a quarter of a half-boiled egg. If she can tolerate this, increase the quantity to half an egg. Then a week later you could go on to a full egg.


----------

